# should I hold off? Lower back strain



## linvillegorge

Personally? I'd wait. Back injuries are a bitch and it'll be a hindrance all season long if you don't let it fully heal. It's November. Wait.


----------



## basser

linvillegorge said:


> Personally? I'd wait. Back injuries are a bitch and it'll be a hindrance all season long if you don't let it fully heal. It's November. Wait.


That is probably good advice, better safe than sorry. A lot of us don't even have snow (or any sign of it) so...


----------



## chomps1211

jae said:


> 2 weeks ago I threw my back out doing nothing... I was bed ridden for about a week, saw the doctors, all they gave me were muscle relaxers, ibuprofen, hydrocodone. initial pain when I threw out my back was 7-8 (10 scale), now it's a solid 4, reduced to 2 with meds. I'm supposed to go shred in 3 days. is it a bad idea to go?
> 
> *no slipped disc or herniation*


You know this because you had an MRI? Xrays alone wont show a herniated disc. Any shooting pain into your extremities? If so,.. You should get an MRI. That's Not a good sign. 

DONT mess around with a back injury. You're future could wind up looking something like this.....









I can tell you from experience,... Better to miss a couple of days shredding than the _ENTIRE_ season! :blink:


----------



## freshy

Dude I know how you feel. I put mine out a few years ago picking up a damn towell. Would have been like a 9 or even my 10 for pain. I never had extended medical at the time and it was a couple of massages and chiropractor visits that helped so much. 

But yeah, you know deep down its a bad idea. The snowboarding I mean.


----------



## jae

yeah, all signs are pointing at me not to go, friends/family/strangers on the internet.. I'm leaning towards not going. if I wake up on friday with no pain what so ever I'm going to go, but if it's even a 1 on a pain scale, I guess I'll stay home. if anyone else has some knowledge care to share.


----------



## Rogue

try acupuncture yet ?


----------



## jae

Rogue said:


> try acupuncture yet ?


while I do believe in acupuncture, since this pain is slowly fading(really fucking slowly), I am holding off on acupuncture. if the pain becomes chronic, yes I will go.


----------



## 70'sskater

another vote for wait. don't ruin your season in November. Let it heal and ease into it slowly.


----------



## robotfood99

Definitely take it easy and don't be fooled by painkillers. A few seasons ago I started the season with mild back pain relying on 800mg of ibuprofen per pop but at the end of the season the pain had gotten so bad I had to see a doctor. He told me a muscle had likely been torn but since it didn't have time to heal properly it had hardened into a scar tissue. Took a lot of time, money, and rehab sessions to get it back to healthy.


----------



## jae

robotfood99 said:


> Definitely take it easy and don't be fooled by painkillers. A few seasons ago I started the season with mild back pain relying on 800mg of ibuprofen per pop but at the end of the season the pain had gotten so bad I had to see a doctor. He told me a muscle had likely been torn but since it didn't have time to heal properly it had hardened into a scar tissue. Took a lot of time, money, and rehab sessions to get it back to healthy.


something like this was what I was looking for to scare me not to even try. thanks.


----------



## robotfood99

jae said:


> something like this was what I was looking for to scare me not to even try. thanks.




YW. Feel better soon. Sucks to miss the first day but better to be on full strength to get the most out of your new gear!


----------



## dfitz364

C'mon Jae, don't be a pus*y, go ride!!!! >:hairy:


I'm just messing with ya. In all seriousness, don't ruin your whole season. Back injuries are at the top of my list of things not to mess with.


----------



## dave785

He didn't tear anything. He remained seated in a hunched over position for too long. He went to see a doctor and they said he would be fine.

He should recover in a day or two. If it still hurts tomorrow then he should go to the doctor again.


----------



## jae

you're no doctor dave, but I do value input from all sources. you were right about the icing my back instead of heat. it probably is the ligament. pain went down to 4 without meds, 2 with. either way, even if you're right it's my back, so I'mma be as much as a pussy as I want. 

p.s. I was slouching in my chair for 30min.

hope it goes away by tomorrow.


----------



## dave785

Im a dr. I have a PhD is backeology. It's a secret school though so I'm not allowed to talk about it. 

Seriously tho, I have pulled out my back playing tennis. It's caused by pulling on the tendon too hard. In your case you were resting on it at a strange angle and that probably strained it. Think of it as a long, slow, consistent pulling instead of a quick ripping pull. 

If you hurt your ligament you'd be down for a while. The good news is that's extremely unlikely that you hurt a ligament in your spine just from sitting down funny. The ligaments in the spine are completely different from the ligaments in the rest of your body.

It's much more likely that you put too much stress on a tendon (especially because it's a localized pain and it isn't dead center on the spine). It's unlikely that you tore it, but don't think that tearing it is the only way to really hurt it.

Honestly though I think the car ride up there would hurt you too. And snowboarding is definitely a sport that utilizes your lower back muscles. Let me know how you feel tomorrow we still have two days to heal.


----------



## MMSlasher

jae said:


> 2 weeks ago I threw my back out doing nothing... I was bed ridden for about a week, saw the doctors, all they gave me were muscle relaxers, ibuprofen, hydrocodone. initial pain when I threw out my back was 7-8 (10 scale), now it's a solid 4, reduced to 2 with meds. I'm supposed to go shred in 3 days. is it a bad idea to go?
> 
> no slipped disc or herniation


Where we you trying to get up to Mammoth for opening day?


----------



## larrytbull

Hopefully you did not go, and rested your back for the season.
Had same issue last week. week before was doing alot of work wiring in a crawl space. I am sure I herniated a disc, shooting pain everywhere
it calmed down after 2 days but i made the mistake of sitting in my hot tub, and bam the pain came right back.
The heat from the bu caused the inflamation to come right back. ICE ICE and More ICE are your friends


----------



## jae

MMSlasher said:


> Where we you trying to get up to Mammoth for opening day?


nah, had a trip planned with dave785 for the weekend after. I miss the snow so much...



larrytbull said:


> Hopefully you did not go, and rested your back for the season.
> Had same issue last week. week before was doing alot of work wiring in a crawl space. I am sure I herniated a disc, shooting pain everywhere
> it calmed down after 2 days but i made the mistake of sitting in my hot tub, and bam the pain came right back.
> The heat from the bu caused the inflamation to come right back. ICE ICE and More ICE are your friends


seriously. I'm asian, and our solution to everything is pretty much heat. was wondering why my back was still hurting after a week (turns out it wasn't a muscle.) once I tried ice, I instantly felt better, but I almost overdone it on the ice and might have had mild hypothermia lol.


----------

